# How to make a CHEAP (Remote Silly String Launcher)



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Haha  what an awesome idea,
im gonna have to give this a go 

thanks for posting

Phil


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's really cool! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Where did you use it? How did the TOT react? Did it get on clothes, etc?

Thx.


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

I had built a huge 4 foot long by 2.5 foot tall spider with animatronic head and a huge web. all lit with black light. I hid the device in the bush which was about 2 feet away and placed it so the shot would go over the heads of the tots. I didnt want the spray to hit them. As they came in for a closer look My wife who was near the display and could wait till the perfect time would activate it. it scared adults and children alike.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds awesome! 

Another project to pass along to my husband. Thanks!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I like very cool idea!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks awesome! Works great! To bad you couldn't motion sensor it =l.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is totally cool! I could see using this for a prank on the wife.


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

Crunch said:


> Looks awesome! Works great! To bad you couldn't motion sensor it =l.


You could absolutely motion sensor it. You just put the motion sensor in the place on the switch. This is self powered so all you need is something to make a momentary connection. Ie. Any of several different sensors. Motion, sound ect.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

GREAT!!!!! now all I have to do is find me a few electronic deotorizors..... dont they have one that has a motion sensor built in????? HUMMM.... gives me an idea!


----------



## Marcharius (Sep 9, 2010)

Fantastic replacement for the "spider wiper" water jet for those of us in colder climates.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay, I hadn't planned on making a spider this year, but after seeing this I may just have to do it. Awesome!

Rich


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Great! But what's a "momentary switch"?
Explain slowly....lol
is it something easily found in home depot?


----------



## ryanrgrnt (Sep 14, 2010)

cool. very simple. jut a little messy


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

A momentary switch is just a switch that only is "on" while you are pressing it.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

What ARE these air fresheners? I saw one at Dollar General for $12 that you place a small can of air freshener inside. Is that what you use????


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

Ingenious!


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

This would be a great addition to our spider themed room. Thanks!


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

Deadna said:


> What ARE these air fresheners? I saw one at Dollar General for $12 that you place a small can of air freshener inside. Is that what you use????


I happen to have access to these through my job but they do sell them at various places. just bring a can of silly string with you and see if it will fit or if you could mod it to fit. I'll try to find an online order source and post a link.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.airdelights.com/automatic-air-freshener.html

this kinda looks like it


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

whataboutbob said:


> http://www.airdelights.com/automatic-air-freshener.html
> 
> this kinda looks like it


I looked at the specs and it looks right! Thanks for doing the leg work! The "economizer" is the model you want. You don't need all the frills since you are just going to rip them out anyway. And it is only $19.99


----------



## Tambam (Sep 15, 2010)

*Need Help with sensor*

I thought this was a great idea so I got one working; however, I would like to make it motion sensored or some sort of remote trigger. How would I do this? All the motion sensors I have found are 110v and the dispensor is battery. Is it even possible? Any help would be great.


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

Tambam said:


> I thought this was a great idea so I got one working; however, I would like to make it motion sensored or some sort of remote trigger. How would I do this? All the motion sensors I have found are 110v and the dispensor is battery. Is it even possible? Any help would be great.


Simple solution.. Use a relay. The relay uses the 110vac and clicks the contacts together thus making the 3vdc connection from the batteries.


----------



## Tambam (Sep 15, 2010)

I am really new to this stuff. Where would I get a relay and is it expensive? Is there a tutorial on here to show how to use relays?


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh I wish I didn't click into this thread... another thing that I HAVE TO HAVE!  

It's brilliant! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

Tambam said:


> I am really new to this stuff. Where would I get a relay and is it expensive? Is there a tutorial on here to show how to use relays?


Umm you can check Frys electronics, radio shack, or the Internet. It should be less than 5 bucks.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

OK, I found this one on ebay for a BIN price of $12 + $5 shipping. Bought several cans of s string at walmart at lunch. Can't wait until this thing arrives!!


----------



## Calvin (Sep 9, 2010)

*found a relay for you*



Tambam said:


> I am really new to this stuff. Where would I get a relay and is it expensive? Is there a tutorial on here to show how to use relays?


click on this link . it is 14.95 but it will work.

http://www.frightprops.com/controllers-electronics/electronic-components.html


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought a sprayer like the one pictured above, but the two lines to the motor are both WHITE! One has several red dots on it the other has a red line one it. How do I know which is the ground? 

If I "fool around" with it and get the ground attached to the positive wire, am I risking burning out the motor?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

wackychimp said:


> I bought a sprayer like the one pictured above, but the two lines to the motor are both WHITE! One has several red dots on it the other has a red line one it. How do I know which is the ground?
> 
> If I "fool around" with it and get the ground attached to the positive wire, am I risking burning out the motor?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Can't you trace each of the wires back to the point they are attached to the battery contacts? The batteries should be clearly marked "+" and "-" The end with the "nipple" is the "+" and the flat end is the ground.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm good with the battery side of things (red & blue wires). It's the _motor _ side that has 2 white wires. Battery wires plug into circuit board and motor wires plug into another part of the circuit board. Nothing on the motor that denotes + or -


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Got it. The question is, does the polarity affect the performance of the motors in these gadgets / will reversing polarity of the input, dammage or ruin the motor?

Hopefully Calvin will know for sure. 

My guess is, since we are scrapping the circuit board - along with any chips, resistors, etc on the board ...

... again my GUESS ... is that a moment or two of testing the motor with the wires set each way, won't hurt the motor. 

I would try the wires with the positive on the red lined wire first, then on the red dotted wire. If it runs better one way or the other, you should be able to hear and see it in the operation. First time connecting, I wouldn't leave it on very long, however. That's what I would do, but I might also burn out a motor - doubt it though.

FWIW


----------

